# probably rubbish but......



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

https://thecolemanexperience.wordpress.com/2014/11/29/the-mysterious-death-of-mike-smith/


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not just probably, definitely :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Obviously had time in their cell to spend speculating 

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't worry, Andrew will come up with all the answers........

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

All the same......its a huge pile of rubbish!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

One of Margaret Thatcher’s most senior ministers died Thursday amid a swirl of accusations that he was personally involved in the abuse of children and the subsequent coverup of a Westminster pedophile ring.

Lord Leon Brittan, who was appointed Home Secretary in 1983, always denied the allegations, some of which can be published for the first time now that he has died. Police sources also confirm that at the time of his death, he was being investigated over allegations that he had raped a woman as a young man.

Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

"Infamy, infamy, they've all got it in for me"

Looks like the conspiracy theorists are in full flow again.

Richard.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

"Mike Smith and his wife Sarah Greene were nearly killed in 1988 when the helicopter they were in lost power and fell from the sky.

Their careers suffered and they were rarely seen on TV again."

er no it's because he was a crap DJ


----------

